# butterfly bit



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

what is a butterfly bit? does it dly? lol seriously what is it?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The only butterfly bit I have heard of is a butterfly spline bit.

Is butterfly bit just a nickname for another type?

Butterfly Spline bit:

Butterfly Spline

Some incorrectly call a Spade drill bit a butterfly bit, but its not a router bit at all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

It's a great bit, it can do many jobs 

=========



levon said:


> what is a butterfly bit? does it dly? lol seriously what is it?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have seen those in catalogs, just didnt know the name of it. im sure i will learn more of what they are used for later. thanks bobj.


----------

